# Here's a new ring we did



## btboone (Sep 9, 2010)

Here's a new ring we did last week.  It has a central Radiant cut stone and two sapphires all held in tension on a titanium ring.  It was a bit of a challenge to do.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Sep 9, 2010)

WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## el_d (Sep 9, 2010)

Nice Bruce. Very Nice And Im not a Jewelry person. But my Wife is.


----------



## LEAP (Sep 9, 2010)

You never cease to amaze and impress!


----------



## thewishman (Sep 10, 2010)

:clown:Hey Bruce, could you post a tool list, material list and a detailed step-by-step written and video tutorial for making that ring?:clown:


Nice ring, good job!


----------



## BRobbins629 (Sep 10, 2010)

Love your tension settings.  They are my favorites.  A beauty.


----------



## witz1976 (Sep 10, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautiful ring....tension settings amaze me, well done!


----------



## wizard (Sep 10, 2010)

Innovative and unique. Beautiful ring !!!


----------



## Toni (Sep 10, 2010)

what Doc said, Gorgeous ring!!!


----------



## cnirenberg (Sep 10, 2010)

Bruce-Fantastic ring.


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

You made mine yet? I'm pretty sure I left some money on the table at your house years ago... yeah... that's the ticket.


----------



## turbowagon (Sep 10, 2010)

Great ring and design!

I hope whoever buys it doesn't need it resized.  :wink:


----------



## stolicky (Sep 10, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## Constant Laubscher (Sep 10, 2010)

Great stuff!!!


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's awesome work.


----------



## Gary Max (Sep 10, 2010)

I am glad Margie already has one of your rings----lets see----bet we could put birthsones on the sides.


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 10, 2010)

Beautiful, as usual, Bruce. You've REALLY got to STOP posting these fantastic rings here. My wife reads this forum and knows that your shop is only 75 miles away. You're gonna cost me big money.


----------



## Rangertrek (Sep 10, 2010)

Really like the tension setting, overall nice design and execution.


----------



## Willee (Sep 10, 2010)

So when are you going to offer titanium pen parts?


----------



## btboone (Sep 10, 2010)

Thanks guys. Willee, it might be a while on those titanium pen parts.


----------



## Skye (Sep 10, 2010)

How about just some titanium kit bushings?


----------



## btboone (Sep 11, 2010)

They would be lighter but not necessarily better than the steel ones.


----------

